# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Gein, Huisartsen, Amsterdam

Adres: Wisseloordplein 50, Amsterdam

Website: www.gezondheidscentrum-gein.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems*

----------

